# Stalking Issue



## User (3 Apr 2017)




----------



## Rooster1 (3 Apr 2017)

I promise to stop.


----------



## Rapples (3 Apr 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain awaits site supports response in eager anticipation.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2017)

You're just paranoid.


----------



## User6179 (3 Apr 2017)

I am so sorry , I just misread the signs, can you delete those pictures


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (3 Apr 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> You're just paranoid.


It's not paranoid if it's true


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)




----------



## TVC (3 Apr 2017)

Rapples said:


> @The Velvet Curtain awaits site supports response in eager anticipation.


My attentions are entirely welcome, so I understand.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2017)

We should have a sweepstake. Reg has five followers. I know who my money's on.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Can I block someone from following me? I've got a stalky troll.


There's a "report" button on everyone's profile page. Maybe you should use that? I think the mods would be interested in stopping this sort of antisocial behaviour.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Apr 2017)

It's when they follow you home...


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)

The one I expected is not on the list


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2017)

I'm not sure, but I think you may be able to switch it off by unchecking "receive your news feed" in https://www.cyclechat.net/account/privacy

I could be totally wrong. I've never understood what the purpose of "following" someone is, so I've never tried it. On the privacy page I just switched everything off, and switched it back on if I understood what it was. Which meant most stayed off.

Edit. Or maybe set Receive your News Feed to "people you follow only". 

I don't understand any of this stuff.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The one I expected is not on the list



Ooh, who was that then?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> We are straying into "I could tell you but I would have to kill you" territory.


Please don't go there it's my day off today


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Ooh, who was that then?


If I told you I'd have to kill you.

Bugger. TMN'd. Again


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2017)

Well, it ain't me. Hell, I be even been getting along with Adrian lately! Were a sort of paisley-mcguinness double act.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Can I block someone from following me? I've got a stalky troll.


I'm now following you  

It's not the person I expected either.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Apr 2017)

I think you can make your profile private, nobody will be able to follow you then.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2017)

What's the point of the following thing anyway?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> What's the point of the following thing anyway?


If you like the style/content of a poster by following them you get a list of where they posted.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> If you like the style/content of a poster by following them you get a list of where they posted.


Oh ok. Didn't know that.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> What's the point of the following thing anyway?



Shame you weren't around in 1930s Germany. Things might have turned out very different...


----------



## jefmcg (3 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Oh ok. Didn't know that.


They appear here 

https://www.cyclechat.net/account/news-feed 

( I only follow the one person following me, so i don't generally use it)


----------



## simon.r (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Can I block someone from following me? I've got a stalky troll.



Is there an answer to this? I have a follower who has never posted and hasn't been seen for nearly 2 years. Probably nothing, but I'd like to block him / her from following me.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Apr 2017)

The old buildings and cobbles of Cambridge look spookily like Vienna in the dark...

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xq_iB5p1OA[/media]


----------



## Shaun (4 Apr 2017)

You can't stop someone from following you or remove them - however you can limit your profile and feed to those you follow only: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/privacy


----------

